# I got it! I gotit!



## DonBruner (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my favorite image from when I was shooting Little League.

Don







[/url]


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 20, 2011)

Wrong title.. should have been  FAIL!  LOL  JK .. nice capture!


----------



## Davor (Feb 20, 2011)

i wish the player in the red was in focus too, but good shot regardless


----------



## jay125 (Feb 20, 2011)

the expression on the boy on the left is excellent!


----------



## rickabobaloey (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh how I miss little league. 

They should have a grown up little league. Oh wait, that's called the bear drinking softball team.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 20, 2011)

Hahaha.. priceless.


----------



## cnutco (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice!  Spring sports are starting soon... which I enjoy shooting, because the young ones always have better expressions!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bram (Feb 23, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## socaltony (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice. What was your f stop?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 27, 2011)

socaltony said:


> Very nice. What was your f stop?


 
f/4
1/3200 shutter

Shame...making that aperture smaller would not of affecting the freezing of the action and would of had the red player in focus


----------



## DonBruner (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't even remember what my settings were for this shot, it was taken in 2006. But what I do remember about it was that I wanted to blur some of the BG, hence the f4. So it was most likely on AV on a 20d, so it chose the TV. I didn't post for C&C, just to give someone a smile.

Don


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 28, 2011)

It did make me smile.

But the just for fun images should be posted in the Just For Fun forum.


----------



## DonBruner (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmmm--point taken--didn't even think of that.

Don


----------



## Formatted (Feb 28, 2011)

I held off on commenting on this, for me it doesn't do anything, its not a sports picture but like you've said it was "Just for fun"


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 28, 2011)

The kid on the right looks like he's heading to ballet practice afterwards.  ;-)


----------



## DonBruner (Feb 28, 2011)

Formatted: Just what is your definition of a "Sports" picture then?

Don


----------



## Formatted (Feb 28, 2011)

> Just what is your definition of a "Sports" picture then?



Fine I used the wrong language, but the photo is depicting a comic event as far a a sports photo goes, its the angle you aren't seeing everything you should see.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 13, 2011)

Too much of this photo is out of focus, personally I would have looked at it and deleted it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 14, 2011)

What makes it an awesome click?


----------

